# Surf Fishing



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Could someone teach me how to surf fish from a beach? I want to try and catch shark! I have a surf rod, but just don't know how to use it. I got a brief overview from someone that really helped, but I just want to know more! If you could help please do!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What type of surf rod?

You need something that can sling 8oz and bait with a decent line capacity for the smaller to medium size ones. A 6/0 or larger reel on a roller rod with 80# braid, a kayak, and two other people that know what they're doing for big ones.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

I have an 11ft Shakespeare


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Watch some land based shark fishing on YouTube to get an idea of what you can get yourself into with big shark's. It's not something to aim for right off the bat. And sharks 3 foot and less are the most dangerous to handle, because they're quick, and can bite their tail. One in the 3 foot range is the most likely one to tag you.

Spring can be good for sharks.... or bad if you like drum fishing 🤬 summer is good to from mid june on. They're always there..


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

There’s a lot to learn when shark fishing. Diawa BG reel in the 6000/8000 is what I use because it holds a lot of line. 65lb braid with a steel leader around 2 feet followed by 6 feet of 180lb braid. Bunker, spot, live eels and Blue chunks work well when the Sharks are there. Best thing when fishing Shark is keep a cutter on you and release the Shark in the water. It’s illegal to bring them out and it also gives us Shark fishermen a bad name with the law. A partner is also highly recommend for the release. A Shark can’t lunge forward but can go side to side and back so never put your hands in those areas


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Thank you! I think im gonna try the bunker! I was asking around and a lot of people said bunker. I also heard that shad is really good too.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

peteriscool said:


> Thank you! I think im gonna try the bunker! I was asking around and a lot of people said bunker. I also heard that shad is really good too.


How long have you been surf fishing, Have you caught any fish yet with your equipment. What's your 11' rod rated for, what reel are you using. Mono or braid. For shark fishing , it's a little different than catching blue fish. How old are you. Sharkdrake is dead on about catching sharks. 
Thight lines.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Hey, I have an 11 foot Shakespeare combo. I'm using monofil, but since all my other rods have braid on it and I love it, I think ill put braid on the surf rod. Do you know what test braid I should put on? I have not caught any fish with my surf rod (yet) but hopefully you can help me learn.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I use 30 lb Power Pro braid and 40 lb Ande mono shock leader spooled on Shimano Baitrunner 6500 reels hanging on 10' and 12' custom made rods. BTW this set up is not for shark fishing but rather for blues, reds and rock.. I'm a meat fisherman and eat what I catch. As others have said shark fishing is a sport all by its self. If you're planning on fishing for shark, fish with someone who is experienced and take plenty of notes. Good luck.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would hook up with someone to show you how to surf fish first. Forget the sharks for now, only as a by catch. Tuesday I hooked up with a 40# to 50 # cow nose ray. It took me 15 to 20 min to beach him. I was fishing for big blues, 10' m/h St Croix 4 to 8 oz. 20# mono with a 50# shock leader. With a fish finder rig using a whiting head. This set up wouldn't be good to me for going after sharks, I don't mean sand sharks either. Start slow. What is your rod rated for. I use a Penn conventional 12' h ,I think 4 to 12 oz. I use a Penn 990 mag with 65 # braid, with a 80# shock leader, to a steel wire section to the hook. Learn how to walk before you run. There big fish, you have to learn how to fight them , beach them and release them. Remember any body can catch a big fish and break them off the first minutes.


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Hunter1
Do you Flounder fish the IRI?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

sharkdrake said:


> Hunter1
> Do you Flounder fish the IRI?


Sometimes, When I do I fish the beach area after the C G station. Less rocks.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

good luck on shark fishing.been years since i caught one.  🍻🥃


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Thanks man!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Va side of A.I. ... this size are fun, and easy enough to handle with some help.


----------



## peteriscool (May 15, 2020)

Dang nice fish! That does look fun to catch! I will give it a go! Thanks everybody!


----------

